# Reine Frauengilde sucht Mitglieder



## Faulbeere (9. April 2008)

Wir, die play vanilla Sisters, sind eine ganz junge Gilde (uns gibt es seit dem 4. April) und suchen noch Spielerinnen, die Lust haben, in einer reinen Frauengilde zu leveln. Hier die wichtigsten Infos.

Die play vanilla Sisters...

...sind nur Frauen
...auf dem Server Antonidas unterwegs
...stehen auf der richtigen Seite: Für die Horde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...wollen vor allem Spaß haben beim miteinander Leveln, beim Allies im PvP Verdreschen und beim Raiden
...nehmen sich aber nicht zu ernst

Jede Spielerin ist willkommen, die...
...den respektvollen Umgang miteinander schätzt
...ein Teamplayer ist
...ihr Wissen auch gerne mit Anfängerinnen teilt
...und den TS-Stimmen-Test "besteht"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hort der Gilde ist das Forum auf www.playvanilla.de. Hier können sich Kandidatinnen bewerben, in dem sie sich kurz vorstellen.

Wir hoffen auf viele Interessenten!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (12. April 2008)

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (13. April 2008)

/schubs


----------



## Faulbeere (14. April 2008)

Nicht so schüchtern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seishuu-D (15. April 2008)

Cool, kannte sowas immer nur früher von CS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/push


----------



## Xelyna (15. April 2008)

... aber der Name..klingt so.. plüschig ^.^'


----------



## Gamerhenne (15. April 2008)

tja...da bleibt nur übrig: rauszufinden ob wir wirklich so plüschig sind oder obs nur eine Falle ist *G*


----------



## Seishuu-D (15. April 2008)

cO wenn das mal nichts heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (15. April 2008)

Eine reine Frauengilde ???? Ich höre schon die TS-Dialoge ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (16. April 2008)

/nach oben drück


----------



## Gamerhenne (17. April 2008)

*flaschenzug hol*

jaa, wir werden mehr..mehr..wir brauchen schon einen Flaschenzug *G*


----------



## meckermize (17. April 2008)

hrhr ist ja übeeeelst süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Echt sowas sollten sie auf unserm server mal bringen


----------



## Gamerhenne (19. April 2008)

die Rekrutierung von neuen Gildenschwestern läuft immer noch, inzwischen sind wir auf 25 Mitglieder gestiegen. Das ist noch zu wenig ! Also los, auf nach Antonidas !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (20. April 2008)

*täglichen Schubser geb*


----------



## ShadowOfHimself (20. April 2008)

Nur Frauen?!...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohje, Zickenalarm....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hrhr, neeeee..... gl & hf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Reichen Frauenparkplätze und Tupper Abende nicht aus, muss das auch nach WoW übergreifen jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (20. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (21. April 2008)

Frauenparkplätze sind eh das Letzte! Vergewaltigern den Weg weisen? Uns beleidigen, weil die Parkplätze so breit sind?
Dann doch eher Familienparkplätze, denn Papa ist mit seinen Kindern genauso überfordert wie Mama und ich kann den ganzen kleinen Plagen gezielt aus dem Weg gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (21. April 2008)

Seh ich auch so, aber als Papa wirst da immer angeschimpft von den doofen Egoistischen Müttern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (21. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, aber als Papa wirst da immer angeschimpft von den doofen Egoistischen Müttern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WATT? Du kommst da an mit Klein-Thoryia an der Hand, Kindchen stresst Dich noch bisschen und Du wirst angekeift??

Spinnen die? Also bei sowas könnt' ich platzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (21. April 2008)

Naja Gott sei Dank passiert mir das ja nicht mehr jetzt, hier parkt eh jeder wie er will! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (23. April 2008)

wir sind immer noch da und werden mehr, 
die 40-Mitgliedermarke wird in Kürze erreicht und die ersten Instanzgruppen arbeiten bereits bestens zusammen. Klein...aber fein...und auf dem aufsteigenden Ast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (25. April 2008)

uuuunnnnd... PUSH !


----------



## Gamerhenne (27. April 2008)

inzwischen über 40 Mitglieder... 

/Haus-Puschen


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2008)

Bitte nicht alle 2 Tage den Thread pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lliyan (27. April 2008)

Hallo,

finde ich absolut klasse die Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir gut vorstellen das es schön nervt, sich ständig das Gelaber der Männer antun zu müssen. Wobei Frauen in WoW auch gewisse Vorteile haben...

Bleibt am Ball!

Gruß 
Lliyan <<< Mann, und steht zu seiner Meinung!


----------



## Natsumee (28. April 2008)

ou man ihr klaut sicher die ganzen weiblichen spiereln auf anderen servern und wir armen männer kriegen dan keien frau mehr in die gild eund im ts ist es dan nru noch langweilgi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja solange ihr nicht irgendwie 1000 spielerinen habt gehts ja noch ^^

mfg


----------



## Gamerhenne (28. April 2008)

ich glaube, die Spielerinnen wählen schon selber, wo sie hingehen oder ZUSÄTZLICH hingehen
da müssen wir nix klauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir bezahlen sie übrigens auch nicht, zu uns zu kommen *G*


----------

